# What is best way to drive out E Unite drum shaft?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I need to replace the drum on a E Unit. I purchased a set of prick pins in order to do such. However no matter how hard I bang on the shaft, it doesn't move. I have tried a little oil. Any suggestions? :dunno:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Never mind! Just needed a bigger hammer. I even bent the punch. :smilie_daumenneg: The barrel must have gotten hot and melted the plastic.:thumbsdown: Next time, I will either buy a complete E Unit or let an expert such as FlyerNut do it.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Never mind! Just needed a bigger hammer. I even bent the punch. :smilie_daumenneg: The barrel must have gotten hot and melted the plastic.:thumbsdown: Next time, I will either buy a complete E Unit or let an expert such as FlyerNut do it.


Auggg!!! I just pulled out the barrel that I bought online and it has the shaft embedded in it and the shaft is rusty too. I need to figure out how to get the shaft out of the barrel without ruining the barrel.:dunno: Another easy job that is turning into a nightmare.:smilie_daumenneg: An I keep on telling my wife that this is fun.:laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, don't do that!!!!!! The axle isn't supposed to be driven out of the drum!!.. What you do is to gently spread the sides of the e-unit so that the drum axle comes out of the holes. The whole unit will just drop out of the e-unit shell. Any rust on the drum axles can be lightly sanded off, and then you just put the drum back into the e-unit shell. It will only go in 1 way... Now, put those prick pins away!!!!.. Hopefully you didn't damage the e-unit shell... There should be several e-unit tune-ups on the S scale threads by me.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, don't do that!!!!!! The axle isn't supposed to be driven out of the drum!!.. What you do is to gently spread the sides of the e-unit so that the drum axle comes out of the holes. The whole unit will just drop out of the e-unit shell. Any rust on the drum axles can be lightly sanded off, and then you just put the drum back into the e-unit shell. It will only go in 1 way... Now, put those prick pins away!!!!.. Hopefully you didn't damage the e-unit shell... There should be several e-unit tune-ups on the S scale threads by me.


Thanks FlyerNut! How can one snook be so stupid?:smilie_auslachen: The original drum must have gotten very hot because the stepped pawls were all melted into a big glob.:thumbsdown: I learned a bit more today.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

This Forum is amazingly shy of visual aids. So for those that are interested here is a AF E-unit.

























Although not exactly the same the O Forum has several good step by step procedures for rebuilding a Lionel or Marx E-unit which are similar in construction.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Bob, nice visuals!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

rkenney said:


> This Forum is amazingly shy of visual aids. So for those that are interested here is a AF E-unit.
> 
> View attachment 389114
> 
> ...


Nice visual.. I have posted several e-unit re-builds with pictures.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Thanks FlyerNut! How can one snook be so stupid?:smilie_auslachen: The original drum must have gotten very hot because the stepped pawls were all melted into a big glob.:thumbsdown: I learned a bit more today.:thumbsup:


You're not stupid my friend, just un-educated about something you have no knowledge of. There's a old expression..."live and learn"...today you lived and learned....


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> The barrel must have gotten hot and melted the plastic.


Don't know how they could've gotten that hot, but reminds me of a Quadrajet rebuild I did years ago. Timing was off and the car backfired through the carburetor. Turns out the secondary metering rods are lifted by a phenolic cam on the secondary air valve shaft. Air valve worked fine but the cam melted and wouldn't lift the metering rods. 

Took me a while to find that one! Live and learn!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

rkenney said:


> Don't know how they could've gotten that hot, but reminds me of a Quadrajet rebuild I did years ago. Timing was off and the car backfired through the carburetor. Turns out the secondary metering rods are lifted by a phenolic cam on the secondary air valve shaft. Air valve worked fine but the cam melted and wouldn't lift the metering rods.
> 
> Took me a while to find that one! Live and learn!


Aha, quadra-jets!!.We ran one on one of our NASCAR late models years ago when everyone else were running big Holleys. Of course, one of the brains behind our race car was a Delco-Remy, Rochester carb. engineer, and he made that quadra-jet sing with the big boys. In fact, I still run a Rochester Quadra-jet on my 69 Nova, 350c.i.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Aha, quadra-jets!!.We ran one on one of our NASCAR late models years ago when everyone else were running big Holleys. Of course, one of the brains behind our race car was a Delco-Remy, Rochester carb. engineer, and he made that quadra-jet sing with the big boys. In fact, I still run a Rochester Quadra-jet on my 69 Nova, 350c.i.


The worst car that I have ever had was a 67 Impala with a Quadra-jet. I bought it new and was only able to get 3 or so mpg out of it. The dealership tried many times to improve it but couldn't. I traded it in on a Toyota Celica after 6 months. It turned out that the gas tank was being pressurized and forcing the fuel out of the overflow. I could see a trail of gasoline in my rear view mirror and when I did, I immediately traded it off! The Quadra-jet did not help either. A real lemon!:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

rkenney said:


> Don't know how they could've gotten that hot, but reminds me of a Quadrajet rebuild I did years ago. Timing was off and the car backfired through the carburetor. Turns out the secondary metering rods are lifted by a phenolic cam on the secondary air valve shaft. Air valve worked fine but the cam melted and wouldn't lift the metering rods.
> 
> Took me a while to find that one! Live and learn!


It was on the tender that I had bought for parts. I don't know why it had melted, only that the drum would not advance because of the melted plastic steps on the drum.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I had a '67 impala. It was a 2 door what they called a fastback rear window.
Beautiful car. Red with black interior. One of my best cars, but is was a simple 2
barrel carb. No race car.

I just remembered. As good of a car it was I had to replace a cam shaft in the 283.
One of the lobes went flat and it had a miss I could not get out of it. New cam fixed
it. That was the deepest I went into a motor. But I did it. Car had about 25,000 miles
when the miss started. I knew it was a cam because one rocker arm was not moving.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

All my 442's and Toronado's had Quadrajets. Great carbs to service and completely tuneable. I had at least one set of all the primary and secondary rods made up through 1972, plus all the secondary hangers. Never melted any of the phenolic or soft parts. Still have all the Quadrajet tuning books in my paper library.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, I had a '67 impala. It was a 2 door what they called a fastback rear window.
> Beautiful car. Red with black interior. One of my best cars, but is was a simple 2
> barrel carb. No race car.
> 
> ...


It was our first "New" car. And it was beautiful! But this car was a piece of junk!:thumbsdown: This is not my car but mine looked just like it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> It was our first "New" car. And it was beautiful! But this car was a piece of junk!:thumbsdown:


Rally wheels and red-lines. You can't beat them. Looks like a 69 Impala. I have a set of rallys for my Nova, but I now run red-lines and dog dish hub-caps for that sleeper look.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Sorry for your troubles BC. Just a suggestion, there is a lot of good info. in this forum if you spend a few minutes looking. As flyernut said he has posted a few step by step posts on remote control units(the term Gilbert uses). I browse old posts at times and pick up lots of useful information.Here is one from just last month.http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=150762 Glad to know things are working out okay. Fourth post down is flyernut's response.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> Sorry for your troubles BC. Just a suggestion, there is a lot of good info. in this forum if you spend a few minutes looking. As flyernut said he has posted a few step by step posts on remote control units(the term Gilbert uses). I browse old posts at times and pick up lots of useful information.Here is one from just last month.http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=150762 Glad to know things are working out okay. Forth post down is flyernut's response.


I had actually read FlyerNuts advice in that post. He knows his onions! My problem, and it is getting worse, is that I have a hard time remembering things. Short Term Memory is going. But I refuse to give up. I will keep on pushing ahead until I don't know what I am pushing.:laugh::laugh::laugh: Thanks all for your great comments and advice!:appl: This is why I like American Flyers. It takes me back to when I was a kid in the 1940's.:smokin:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I had actually read FlyerNuts advice in that post. He knows his onions! My problem, and it is getting worse, is that I have a hard time remembering things. Short Term Memory is going. But I refuse to give up. I will keep on pushing ahead until I don't know what I am pushing.:laugh::laugh::laugh: Thanks all for your great comments and advice!:appl: This is why I like American Flyers. It takes me back to when I was a kid in the 1940's.:smokin:


Just print it out and save it in a folder or put it in your favorites. That's what I do. My forgetfulness only manifests its ugly head when my wife asks me to do something and I give her the "Huh" look when the task isn't completed to her timetable.:dunno:


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

Love those diagrams. Definitely saving those.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I had actually read FlyerNuts advice in that post. He knows his onions! My problem, and it is getting worse, is that I have a hard time remembering things. Short Term Memory is going. But I refuse to give up. I will keep on pushing ahead until I don't know what I am pushing.:laugh::laugh::laugh: Thanks all for your great comments and advice!:appl: This is why I like American Flyers. It takes me back to when I was a kid in the 1940's.:smokin:


Hang in there buddy, we'll all help you through it.What I usually do is before I start a project/repair, I'll check the forum for any tips,advice, etc. If needed, I'll print it out, and/or save it...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, if it is something I have not done before I always contact flyernut either here or in 
a PM message. He has always been ready to help. I bothered him a lot in 2017. Hopefully,
2018 I hope to not have to contact him as much. Till he tells us (I am sure he won't) to
go away he is my go to guy.

Just put it on the forum, someone will help you. Do not go this alone. You will screw up something. LOL.
Many will be glad to help.

One of the things I contacted flyernut on was how to get a drum out of the unit. Any of this stuff is easy
if you know how. We are not born knowing all things Flyer.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Broke, if it is something I have not done before I always contact flyernut either here or in
> a PM message. He has always been ready to help. I bothered him a lot in 2017. Hopefully,
> 2018 I hope to not have to contact him as much. Till he tells us (I am sure he won't) to
> go away he is my go to guy.
> ...


Always willing to help buddy, and if I tell you to go away or something like that, it's because I was hacked.. I enjoy everyone of you guys here and will always be here...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, then stay out of the hospital. LOL.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Well, then stay out of the hospital. LOL.


Man, I'll try like heck!!!


----------

